# Keyboard double typing letters



## Ralfi (Apr 21, 2021)

I've just upgraded the PC & i've noticed my Logitech Orion Spectrum G810 keyboard's (latest drivers) started double typing letters. It could've been just afterr the upgrrade when the motherboard BIOS was updated.

Random letters only, so no evidence of specific stuck keys. There's no dust or liquid in the keyboard either as it's kept clean. I've just tipped the keyboard upside down & just had one bit of debris fall out.

I've trried 3 or 4 different USB ports on the back of the motherboard of varying generations of USB & the same thing happens.

I've also tested the keyboard on a laptop & it seemed fine, so it just seems to happen on this new PC build.

Looking at my post herre, it seems the "r" key's having a bad run, but it's weird because it can sometimes be the "i" key which is bad, but mostly it's a spreead of keys that repeat themselves...

Anyone else managed to solve this issues? Maybe a new Motherrboard BIOS will fix things...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 21, 2021)

I would try a different keyboard on this computer before thinking about a new motherboard.


----------



## Night (Apr 21, 2021)

Does the double letter happen simultaneously when you press a key or is there a small delay? Try setting the Repeat rate to Slow under Keyboard Properties.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Try this to see if its your K/B



			Keyboard Ghosting Demonstration
		


I'm not sure what it should be showing when your key has ghosting but I reckon it won't come up green.

Another simple test is opening textpad and hitting each key exactly once followed by a space and then the same key again. If the sequences match, ghosting is either very light or unlkely.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 21, 2021)

have you tried to uninstall from device manager and restart, just to make sure


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 22, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I would try a different keyboard on this computer before thinking about a new motherboard.


I've managed to find a spare keyboard to test. It's not mechanical so i'm realising how much better my G810 is heh. So i'm typing on the spare one now & it seems to be ok. I'll go back to the G810 now to compare...

Back on the G810 now (feels so much better). So let's see if the double type bug persists.......so far so good, but i'd need to test it for *lonnger *to be sure....& there it is.

Back to the spare keyboard & it seems to not suffer from it, so it may be the G810 after all.........sigh was hoping I didn't need to exchange it as the warranty may be expired.


Night said:


> Does the double letter happen simultaneously when you press a key or is there a small delay? Try setting the Repeat rate to Slow under Keyboard Properties.


Yeah I think it happens simultaneously, & it sometimes happens when I prress two keys in quick succession. That "r" is popping up a bit as a culprit I notice...



Vayra86 said:


> Try this to see if its your K/B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I just noticed the "r" double registering on one occasion when I pressed the key. But for the majority of the time, it seemed fine - all were green, even when the 'r' double-rregistered.

q qw we er rt ty yu ui io o p pa as sd df fg gh hj jk kl lz zx xc cv vb bn nm m

q q w w e e *rr *r t t y y u u i i o o p p a a s s d d f f g g h h j j k k l l z z x x c c v v b b n n m m

r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r *rr *r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r

Yeah looks like the 'r' is having a bad day.

Back to the spare keyboard...
r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r r



micropage7 said:


> have you tried to uninstall from device manager and restart, just to make sure


I should do this before & attempt a return with the store.

But which one do I uninstall?

This is Device Manager with the G810 connected...




& this is without...




So the G810 actually adds 2 "Keyboard Devices" to the system...

Edit...So I deleted all 6 "HID Keyboard Device" listings, plugged in the G810 & then aall 6 appeared again! How can one keyboard register 6 times??

& the 'a' is now double typing...


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2021)

That is very very light ghosting given the number of r's you typed, but you noticed correctly that its there compared to another kb.

I'd look into those HID devices installed first and foremost. Might very well fix the whole thing, even if the R might die before other keys regardless 
Uninstall/remove everything that's there, disconnect your KB and reconnect it over USB, Windows will detect and automagically creates a new entry. That's probably also how you got all of those up there.

These devices are all seen by Windows as the same set of keys, really.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Uninstall/remove everything that's there, disconnect your KB and reconnect it over USB, Windows will detect and automagically creates a new entry.


Ok, did this again, only with the keyboard plugged in as I uninstalled the 6 HID devices.

Removed & plugged in the KB again & the 6 HID devices *returrned*.

as did the double 'r' above.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2021)

I think its time to toss that keyboard out the window then.

Look on the bright side, at least its consistent 

You could open up the kb but something looks to be seriously f'ed up. Maybe look for some sort of hard factory reset option or ask Logitech if there is something you can look at. Either the kb got screwed up with a driver update which would be Logitech's doing, or you could still open it up and look for bad contacts and thoroughly clean it.

Bit of hassle but if you like the kb perhaps still worth. I have to say, more recent mechanical keyboards die quickly. I've already stopped using them, seems like China invaded the quality bigtime since a couple of years. I burned up a Steelseries 6Gv2, a Sharkoon MK80... within 3 years. N=2 but that's too much coincidence. Or I'm just filthy, I dunno.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 22, 2021)

G810 multiple and/or missing keypresses
					

Hi Everyone, Has anyone else who has had the below issue found a solution? When keys are pressed they will often either not register at all, come out normally or have multiple entries appear. Somet...




					support.logi.com
				




Looks like you're not the only one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> G810 multiple and/or missing keypresses
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, Has anyone else who has had the below issue found a solution? When keys are pressed they will often either not register at all, come out normally or have multiple entries appear. Somet...
> ...



The audacity... seems like Logitech is fast moving to my shitlist too.

Note the year-old question being 'answered' 3 months ago. The answer: Thank you, fuck off to Reddit now kthxbai
Wow. That's a confirmation of a feeling, for sure.


----------



## Ralfi (Apr 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I think its time to toss that keyboard out the window then.



I don’t like the sound of that . I would’ve hoped this keyboard was going to last longer than 2 years (been less than that I’m sure).


Chomiq said:


> Looks like you're not the only one.


That’s good I guess. Just gotto hope it’s still within warranty...

Any recommendations for a minimalist, RGB mechanical keyboard?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2021)

I get it every 5-10 months with a key, although my issue has always been, so some CRC  Electrical cleaner always done the job.  Maybe you live in a valley near a river too which seems to be the issue.

You take the key cap off and get it in to the switch as much as possible and work the switch some.  It drys fast too.









						QD® Electronic Cleaner, 11 Wt Oz
					

Cleaning delicate equipment is a critical job to perform on many electronics. Due to the delicate nature of electronic components, not all cleaners are suitable. CRC QD® Electronic Cleaner is designed for precision cleaning on electronic equipment. It is plastic safe and formulated for use on...




					www.crcindustries.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, sorry your keyboard is bad but hey! That's a lot better, cheaper, and easier to make right than having to deal with a failed motherboard.

As far as others having the same problem, I would not put any stock in that. That keyboard has been around for over 5 years and despite being so expensive, it is very popular. No doubt many 10s of 1000s, if not millions have been sold. And there are barely 1 handful of complaints.

Now if there were 100s of users of the exact same keyboard all complaining the Space Bar or the Enter key stopped working (or kept repeating keystrokes), then I might take those user complaints into consideration.

"All" mechanical keyboards (and most other types too) suffer from dirt, cookie and potato chip crumbs, dust, hair and dander and other really nasty crud getting into the works and between the contacts. And possibly the occasional splash of coffee or soda. I'm with AsRock. Use a good contact cleaner. CRC makes one of the best but is not always easy to find. WD-40 Electrical Contact Cleaner is another good one.

I recommend using a decent keycap puller to remove the keycaps. A good puller is nice because it applies an evenly distributed force.

While those contact cleaners are marketed as safe for plastics, that typically means they will not chemically eat or dissolve the plastic. But they may still discolor some plastics. So removing the keys first not only exposes the mechanical components and contacts of the switches for a more thorough cleaning, it ensures there is no damage to the caps.

I would also take a photo of the keyboard before removing the caps - just so you have an easy-to-follow map of the layout when replacing the caps.


----------



## Bloenleblabla (Sep 6, 2022)

I had the same issue with mine G810. 
I fixes it by taking of the issue cap (pull it too me) and spray contact spray for electronics in it and this solved my problem. Now i have to see for how long.


----------

